# Mystic, the beautiful draft mare



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Mystic came to Equine Voices in 2007 with a 6 month old colt at her side and another colt soon on the way. She came here with several other mares and their foals, most if not all of them untouchable. Mystic was born at a PMU farm and lived out most of her live on the pee lines. She saw many of her foals come and go, go where you ask? Most of them probably ended up on dinner plates across the world. In the past couple of months, one of Equine Voice's trainers, Dorothy, has been working with Mystic and the three other mares that still reside at this rescue. She is no longer afraid of humans and is starting to trust us more and more. She has come such a long way from where she used to be. The 'untouchable mare' can now be saddled and even ridden! Her energy has changed since her training first began. She turned from a frigid, scared mare to a clam, relaxed, and loving girl. This mare has opened my eyes to so many things, her story is just incredible. To see her transform as left an impression in my heart and I will never be able to forget her. I'm glad I get to share this story with you guys. When you look at these photos, just look at her eyes, her expression. You will see the excitement and pleasure she gets from training with Dorothy.
Mystic truly is a sole survivor.

*Mystic(front), Angelina(middle), and Gracie(back). These were the 'untouchable' mares.*









*This Kodi, Mystic's son who came to the rescue by her side.*









*Mystic's other son, Wyatt. He was born here at the rescue a year and a half ago.*









*This Sophie, the other PMU mare, with her new owner.*









*Mystic on her first walk outside her pen.*












These next photos were taken on Sunday. 

























































*Continue for action shots!*​


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Continued from last post*





































*My favorite shot that I got of her. Dressage horse...maybe?*









Thanks for looking! I hope you see the beauty that I see in her!​


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, what a gorgeous mare! Truly mystic =)


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Forgot to add the photo of one of her brands:









The other one is one her back it's the number 517.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

rocky pony said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous mare! Truly mystic =)


Thank you, she truly is!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

she really is a beauty.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

She is an absolute stunner! Seriously! WOW!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

she is stunning wow I cant believe she was neglected


----------



## Goose (Aug 2, 2010)

wow, what a beauty ! thank goodness she has been given a new and wonderful life along with her offspring, all awesome looking animals....


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

armydogs said:


> she really is a beauty.


Thanks!



HowClever said:


> She is an absolute stunner! Seriously! WOW!


Yes she is! Thanks



RedTree said:


> she is stunning wow I cant believe she was neglected


I know right! Thank you!



Goose said:


> wow, what a beauty ! thank goodness she has been given a new and wonderful life along with her offspring, all awesome looking animals....


Thank you! Her two boys are wonderful!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

You take great photos! And have great subjects  I love Wyatt.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> You take great photos! And have great subjects  I love Wyatt.


 Thank you, I'm greatful to have such magnieficent subjects!

Oh yes Wyatt is a cutie!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is truly beautiful!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

paintluver said:


> She is truly beautiful!


Thanks Dani!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful mare, I'm so glad her life was turned around. And Wyatt is stunning. If I had room, I'd snatch him up ASAP.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

riccil0ve said:


> Beautiful mare, I'm so glad her life was turned around. And Wyatt is stunning. If I had room, I'd snatch him up ASAP.


Thanks! I'm glad she came here too. Isn't he? He has the cutest face too!


----------



## JPegasus (Aug 24, 2010)

wow. very impressive girl. 


title seems a bit redundant! I though all draft mares are beautiful?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

JPegasus said:


> wow. very impressive girl.
> 
> 
> title seems a bit redundant! I though all draft mares are beautiful?


Thanks, and of course all drafts are beautiful!


----------

